# Starter Relay Location



## Johnny Boost (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm trying to replace my starter relay but have no idea where it's located. According to the dealership it's in position 13, but in the box under the dash it's clearly labeled 1-12, but no 13. Any ideas?
BTW, it's a 98 GTI 2.0.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (Johnny Boost)*

Are you referring to anti-theft engine disable relay or the gear shift park/neutral position start disable relay?
The starter doesn't have a remote relay. It has a solenoid mounted on the starter body.


----------



## Johnny Boost (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (bearing01)*

It doesn't have a remote relay? Well, that's not good news for me! I guess the next question is why doesn't my car start? lol It has a new battery that sends power out fine, the starter is good per an ohmeter, the clutch bypass switch is good, and the car push starts just fine. When I try to start it, I get clicking from the relays and there's a light humming under the hood, but the starter isn't getting power. Any ideas?


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (Johnny Boost)*

Not my site, but check out these links.
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...3.gif
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (Johnny Boost)*

Put a volt meter on the lower starter solenoid battery nut. The one with the ribbon on it. Measure the voltage there (while turning the ign key to START), using battery -ve for your ground, to see what voltage the solenoid is applying to the actual starter. If you got around 12V but the starter doesn't turn then check the engine ground. If no 12V then check the voltage on the upper nut where the battery cable attaches. If no 12V there then make sure the cable connections are good.








The middle nut in this picture.









Make sure your battery cables / lugs are clean (with steel wool or sand paper) and tight.
If you can't figure it out, try tapping the starter with a hammer to see if that helps get it going. If yes, then there's a dead spot. Starter may be bad.


----------



## Johnny Boost (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (bearing01)*

Thanks for the advice, bearing! I've tried everything you mentioned except smacking it with a hammer. I'll give that a shot this morning and keep you posted!


----------



## Oranrado (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (bearing01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bearing01* »_Make sure your battery cables / lugs are clean (with steel wool or sand paper) and tight.

Another trick is to use lemon juice on the threaded copper connections as the mild acidity will work to clear any corrosion... sand paper is obviously abrasive and might bugger up the threads... 
Also, bits of steel wool (ferrous) might flake off and stick during the cleaning, which could cause corrosion again...


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (Oranrado)*

If jumpering the wires works ( lil wire to big wire on starter - make sure not in gear ).. could be a bad ignition switch ..







i know from experience.. there is a DIY on here somewhere for changing the ignition switch ..
GL


----------



## Johnny Boost (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (bearing01)*

Well, the good news is I got it to start fairly consistantly by smacking it with a BFH (Big Fu**ing Hammer for anyone who doesn't know!







) So per bearing's advice, I guess that means I'm gonna be replacing the starter in the VERY near future! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Johnny Boost (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (Johnny Boost)*

Just a quick update, I put a new starter in today and while it's helped, it still doesn't start every time. Probably 90% of the time, but that's not exactly what I was hoping for! What's the chances of it being a ignition switch issue? I wonder about this becuase when I turn off the car and remove the key, the radio stays on sometimes. Not every time, but once in a while. This makes me think that something isn't registering correctly in the ignition switch, which could explain the starting issue.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Starter Relay Location (Johnny Boost)*

The ignition switch provides the trigger signal to activate the starter solenoid. The solenoid then takes over to provide bower through the internal contacts of the solenoid. If you hear the starter "click" then that means the solenoid is being activated and should be powering the starter. If you don't hear a click then the trigger signal isn't getting to the starter solenoid. This may be because of a clutch disable switch (behind the clutch pedal) or an alarm starter disable relay or an automatic transmission start disable relay (must be in P or N) in series connection between with the ignition switch to the starter trigger connection that is creating a poor trigger signal to the starter. If you measure the voltage on the small (the trigger) wire going to the starter (when you turn the key to START) you should see at least 10V on that wire. Use the batter -ve terminal for your volt meter ground. If you got at least 10V then you are getting sufficient trigger signal to activate the relay. If you're getting less than 10V then one of the connections between the starter and the ignition switch, through the clutch pedal switch, etc.., is bad or flaky. You want to check each individual connection.
Another problem may be a bad / flaky engine ground. Check the engine ground strap where it connects it to the car body. Undo and clean up the terminals with sand paper. Also make sure the connections to the battery are clean and tight.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

My starter clicks but does not turn.
Took it out.
12V to small solenoid spade pushes the gear out.
12V to where the battery wire goes: nothing
12V to the large nut with braided wire to motor turns motor.

Is the solenoid 'internal' connection (what IS in there) broken?

Is the solenoid (for 1.8T) available at local parts stores (need to move car out of tight spot, no easy way to push; tow/pull not either).


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Verify power at the end of the big wire where it connects to the starter, verify ground at the bellhousing.

Have a friend hold the key in the START position (clutch depressed if stick). If you've got 12v at the little signal wire, replace the starter. If not, use wiring diagrams to figure out why.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Anony00GT said:


> Verify power at the end of the big wire where it connects to the starter, verify ground at the bellhousing.
> 
> Have a friend hold the key in the START position (clutch depressed if stick). If you've got 12v at the little signal wire, replace the starter. If not, use wiring diagrams to figure out why.


Solenoid click and engages (in the car and with starter removed).
Motor NOT turning (in the car and removed). But turning when 12V applied to the 2nd large nut on the solid (with stranded wire going to the motor).

Hence assumption internal connection from solenoid to motor is GONE (not sure what is in there that might 'go').


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Well replace the starter then


----------

